# Ruf farmen fur Rezepte?



## Craix (29. April 2008)

Tag....

ich habe da mal eine frage weg Ruf farmen für Rezepte.
Es geht darum, wo solte man alles Ruf farmen für gute Juwelenschler-Rezepte es geht mir um Metasocke und die normalen Sockelsteine. Weis jemand wo man dafür gute Rezepte für Ruf bekommen kann?

Danke euch schon mal für die Hilfe ...THX

Craix


----------



## domes (29. April 2008)

Das "Konsortium" und die "Zerschmetterte Sonne" haben die meisten Rufrezepte für Schleifer.
Für jedes einzelne Rufrezept guckst Du am besten hier:
http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/90/von-fraktionen


----------



## Tirkari (29. April 2008)

Wächter der Sande (Ruffraktion von der Raidini Hyjalgipfel) hat dieselben Rezepte wieZerschmetterte Sonne und dazu noch ein paar mehr (außerdem deutlich billiger ^^)
Und da das die Rezepte für epische Steinchen sind, sind die Rohstoffe dafür sehr selten und werden auch, wenn überall die Händler, die die gegen Heromarken verkaufen, da sind, bestimmt nicht so häufig sein wie rare oder gar die grünen Steinchen. Ist also zumindest für Juwineulinge nicht unbedingt ein Muss, alle Rezepte von der Zerschmetterten Sonne sich schnell zu besorgen.

Aldor und Seher haben auch Rezepte (von denen für grüne Steinchen) - wenn man da alle herstellen können will, sollte man erst die Fraktion, die man ansonsten eigentlich nicht wollte, auf wohlwollend farmen, dann die Rezepte lernen (nur die Benutzung des Rezeptes ist an eine Fraktion gebunden, wenn man es erstmal gelernt hat, ist der Ruf dafür egal), Fraktion wechseln (Achtung, dauert etwas, das von den Spinnen bzw Basilisken in den Wäldern von Terrokar zu farmen, was man für den Wechsel abgeben muß) und dann den Ruf bei der anderen Fraktion, zu der man eigentlich will, steigern.

Und die meisten anderen Scherbenweltfraktionen bieten zumindest die Rezepte an, die sich der Juwi nur für sich selber herstellen kann.


----------



## Varesa (1. Mai 2008)

Kann nur empfehlen Konsortium Ruf farmen, die haben viele gute Vorlagen oder aber im AH immer mal nachschauen ob ein günstiges Rezept drin is.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## monarchC4 (2. Mai 2008)

wie farmt man am besten für konsortium?

gibt ja 3 möglichkeiten:

-Daily hero
-ObisdianKriegsperlen (Oger in Nagrand)
-Identifikationsmarken des Astraleums (ka wo die am besten droppen)


----------



## LouisDeFunes (2. Mai 2008)

Meinen Konsortium Ruf habe ich komplett über die Obsidiankriegsperlen gesteigert. Dabei zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen. Durch das Erz abbauen in den Höhlen in Nagrand Erz gefarmt, die Oger, die man dabei killen muß, droppen sehr gut diese Perlen.

Die Identifikationsmarken gibt es erst, wenn Du auch einen Schlüssel des Astraleums hast und diesen in Nethersturm an den Gefängnissen benutzt. Die dort herauskommenden Mobs droppen diese Marke, die Du dann abgeben kannst.
Die Schlüssel des Astraleums gibt es entweder über die tägliche nichtheroische Instanz bzw. sie sind handelbar, also im AH durchaus zu finden.


----------



## monarchC4 (7. Mai 2008)

also ich habs schlussenldlcih so geamcht, das ich in nethersturm die Räuber/Pirscher der Zaxxis gekillt habe, weil ich relativ gut equipter holy pala war konnte ich immer so direkt 15- 20 von diesen miteinander killen. 

1 mal durchlaufen weihe----weihe...heilen....weihe.....heilen...weihe...looten :-)

Gefängnisschlüssel des Astraleums droppen auch noch recht gut ;-)


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (9. Mai 2008)

Also ich habe meinen kompletten Ruf so wie mein vorposter schon sagte bei denPirscher von Zaxxis gefarmt... haben ca. 5-6 k life was für einen gut ausgestatteten 70er nur wenige sekunden dauern dürfte. Der Respawn ist dort sehr hoch sprich wenn du einmal komplett durchb ist stehen schon quasi die nächsten wieder da. Die insignien droppen extrem oft so hatte ich das zumindest im gefühl weil ich nach ca. ner halben stunde 80 Insignien hatte und dazu noch 5 Schlüssel des A.

Kannst da relativ schnell ehrfürchtig werden. Und alle quest des Konsortiums im nethersturm erfüllen denn hast du ne gute Grundlage und das Ziel ist nimmer ganz so weit weg.


----------



## Eyke (15. Mai 2008)

Kann die Oger in Naagrand empfehlen:

Perlen für Ruf
Erze abbauen
Netherstoff ohne Ende
Oger kills zählen mit je 10 Ruf bei den Naagrand Heinis für den Epic Elch

Gruß
Eyke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

